# Getting my bees



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

You can get feedback on various suppliers here:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?262-Consumer-Report

Some you may want to stay away from, some you may want to buy from.
Weaver's are in your state and have had good reviews.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

If it where me I'd go with someone from Texas, maybe Bweaver. The shorter distance they are shipped the better off they will bee.
& getting something from a similar zone will help.

PS don't waste too much time thinking about it.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

KQ6AR said:


> PS don't waste too much time thinking about it.


One of the keys to life.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 3, 2011)

Texas Beekeepers Association has a list of clubs. I didn't see any in Amarillo but it may be worth checking into. If the club is purchasing nucs the larger order normally gets a better price and you can avoid some shipping costs. You'll be limited trying to find someone that ships nucs. Remember if this is your first rodeo you need either a nuc or hive because you should have some drawn comb to get them started.

Good Luck


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Personally, I think everyone starting out should experience starting bees from packages. Watching bees start from scratch is a great learning tool.


----------



## bobbarker (May 23, 2012)

I don't think that you _need_ to start with a hive or a nuc if it's your first time. I started from scratch with two packages last year. I've got two hives going into the winter, and as of last week when it was warm enough to check them, I've got two hives that are still doing rather well. 

To your original point, definitely look for beek clubs, that's what I did this year.


----------



## Circeae (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the thoughts. I look forward to starting out with two packages. Maybe I'll try a nuc a little later.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I wholeheartely agree - In addition to the education that 1st package installation is one of my fondest beekeeping memories.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I agree a package on foundation with a feeder. We have all the new beeks we help start at least one hive that way.



Barry said:


> Personally, I think everyone starting out should experience starting bees from packages. Watching bees start from scratch is a great learning tool.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

Circeae said:


> I'm driving myself crazy....
> 
> I'm freaking out......
> 
> ~Circ


i can already tell that you are going to become a _great_ beekeeper!

here's the deal. adopt the mindset that making mistakes is a *good* thing!

here's why: every mistake you make is one that you won't make again, and that's what makes you grow from a newbee into a beek.

i often joke that i made ten years worth of mistakes in my first year. go for it!


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Circeae said:


> Thanks for the thoughts. I look forward to starting out with two packages. Maybe I'll try a nuc a little later.


Maybe after your two packages you should try capturing a swarm. They cost less, just have to add in drive time to go get the swarm.


----------



## captaintat2 (Oct 27, 2012)

I agree with BMAC. I live on an island where packages and NUC's are not an option. As a beginner, I looked forward to capturing a colony either by cut-out or feral capture. I have to say that I was not disappointed with the thrill of the challenge. On the day that my equipment shipment arrived I was in the jungle getting dirty and when the sun went down I had a colony hived up and had a great sense of satisfaction. Five days later I caught my first swarm that I added to the captured hive because I missed the queen. I take satisfaction in the fact that all I started out with was an idea and a mail order for equipment.


----------



## Circeae (Jan 2, 2013)

Yowza! I'm not so sure about capturing my own swarm just yet. I imagine in my case that may require an adult diaper or two.  Just got my first hive in the other day and am looking forward to getting it ready for the spring. Bee ordering coming next. Hope I'm not too late...eek!


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

BMAC said:


> Maybe after your two packages you should try capturing a swarm. They cost less, just have to add in drive time to go get the swarm.


I was lucky enough to get a swarm where I work (It don't get no better than dat!).

http://gregsbees.blogspot.com/2012/08/1st-swarm-experience-and-i-got-to-help.html


----------



## StacieM (Dec 13, 2012)

I started by catching a swarm from a feral hive last spring. I had never been around a beehive in my life. I had read tons of books, the internet, and pretty much everything I could get my hands on. Everyone was sold out of bees when I got my hive built. It just so happened that a friend of ours has a wild hive in a tree in his yard (been there 10-11 years) and it swarmed. He called and my husband and I went and got it. It was thrilling to say the least. I have never felt more proud of myself, and we quickly got over an fear of bees and drove home with a cardboard box full of thousands of bees in the trunk of my car. In the first 2 months they made 62 pounds of honey and have thrived. I plan on telling all of my local friends and family to tell me if they see any swarms this year, as I hope to increase my beeyard through catching more swarms. 

Believe me, if you get the opportunity to get a swarm, give it a try. They are easy to deal with (moreso than you can imagine) and I think it is a great experience to get you started in beekeeping!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Get some bees. You can always requeen later...


----------

